# Java ohne JDK



## Guest (8. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Leute

kann man den ein Javaprogramm so kompelieren,
dass das Programm auf allen Rechnern (mit dem gleichen Betriebssystem)
laueft, ohne das Jdk auf dem Rechner installiert ist.
Denn das ist bei viele REchnern der FAll.

Falls ja, wie kann man dann ein Programm so compilieren,
dass es ohne jdk laueft.


danke


----------



## WieselAc (8. Mrz 2007)

ZUm Ausführen braucht man nicht die JDK, da reicht eine JRE.


----------



## Guest (8. Mrz 2007)

Geht es nicht auch ganz ohne ?
Ganz ohne Java geht es nicht ?

Ist das nicht ein grosses HInerniss.
Wenn ich ein Program schreibe,
dann koennen es nur die starten, die
Java installiert haben.
Das ist doch bei C nicht der Fall.

Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Mrz 2007)

Dafür läuft dein Java-Programm auf egal welchem Betriebssystem, wenn eine JRE installiert ist


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Mrz 2007)

Du gibst dir selber doch die Antwort:

"Java ohne JDK - Ganz ohne Java geht es nicht?"

Java ohne JDK - das ist wie C++ ohne Win-API...

Liefer ein JRE optional mit und gut ist.


----------



## thE_29 (8. Mrz 2007)

Naja, C++ und der WinAPI vergleich ist ja net so super 

Du kannst ja auch QT nehmen..


C/C++ stellt Maschinen/Bytecode her welches von dem jeweiligen OS ausgeführt wird!

Java stellt nur "Class" Dateien her, welche von einem Interpreter (JRE/JDK) auf dem jeweiligen System "gewrapt" werden!

Dadurch läuft Java überall dort wo es eine JRE gibt und C/C++ Programme nur auf dem System (OS Architektur) auf der es compiliert wurde! (Kompilierst du ein C Programm unter Linux so geht es unter Linux und wahrscheinlich Unix, compilierst du es aber unter Windows gehts nur unter Windows)


----------



## Gast (8. Mrz 2007)

du benutzt in c programmen aber normalerweise auch libs, die sind nur normalerweise vom betriebssystem schon mitgeliefert


----------

